# [SOLVED] Philips GoGear problem



## original1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a Philips GoGear MP3 player (model SA1942/02), that I wish to delete some unwanted music from & have no manual.
My Daughter has a Philips SA 320 with a Manual & that also does not say how to delete any unwanted music. 
I cannot for the life of me see how to do it & wonder if anyone with a bit more technical know how can help.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Philips GoGear problem*

Hi Original1

Welcome to TSF :wave:

This is the link to the Phillips SA1942/02 main page. Look at the bottom left & you will see a 'Downloads' link...The User manual is there

The User manual is a PDF file - You can download it by clicking on this link

Regards
Donald


----------



## original1 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Philips GoGear problem*

many thanks for your reply.
I have now managed to download the Manual, but at first reading there is still no indication of how to delete any music files.
I will keep on trying though.

Regards
Linda


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Philips GoGear problem*

Thanks for the feedback Linda. I hope you get it sorted.

Can you connect it to the computer as if it is an external drive? If so, you could use Windows Explorer to delete them...


----------



## 50seven (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Philips GoGear problem*

Yeah, I've got a very similar model.

You have to connect it to a computer via the usb/charging cable.

First you will need to install the software driver on your computer. Download it from Philips web site if your computer doesn't automatically find it. Then the MP3 Player will show in a Windows Explorer window as a disk drive or Mass storage device. Copy & delete files as you so desire.

It is possible that in order for the driver to work, you will need to have Windows Media Player 10 or higher. It will tell you if this is the case. i(It was for me.)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Philips GoGear problem*

Hi Buzzrexx - Welcome to TSF :wave:

That is a nice useful & helpful answer - thanks for that.

Donald


----------



## original1 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Philips GoGear problem*

Just to say that thanks to your advise I have now managed to delete the unwanted music.
You would think that the manual would have this advise though wouldn't you.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Philips GoGear problem*

Brilliant! Glad we could help. 

Again thanks also Buzzrexx too.

I'll mark the thread solved :grin:

:wave:


----------

